# New EXM models: Anybody buyin'?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just noticed that www.eddymerckx.be has been updated and now heavily focuses on the new EMX-3 and EMX-5. I know most of us here are retro-grouches who praise Eddy for his steel bikes, but I figured I'd see if anyone out there is considering or has already purchased one of these new models. 

At roughly $3800 for the EMX-5 frame/fork, their trying to run with the same crowd as the De Rosa Idol, Look 595, and between the Colnago CX-1 and C50 (not to mention a whole host of BMCs, Cervelos and others) It's also almost $1000 more than the Ridley Noah, Wilier Le Roi, and $600 more than the Pinarello Paris Carbon. WTF? That's a pretty big premium for a frame that is being touted as "a Pinarello Paris Carbon wrapped up in the famous Merckx geo". 

Speaking of geo's.....the EMX-5 and the PPC actually have very minor differences (at least in the largest size)....you get 0.5 deg slacker STA and 0.2 deg slacker HT on the EMX-5. Compared to my MX-Leader the EMX-5 has a slightly longer TT (0.2cm), steeper STA (0.49deg), and taller HT by half a cm. It's not much, but they are different numbers than the standard EM geo but not quite a full-on Pinarello.

I'd love to see EM come out with a frame that we'd all drool over like the steel frames of old but I have a feeling that just isn't possible given the current ownership situation and where they're taking the brand. 

What do you guys think of the new frames?


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

I like them but they took away the distictivenss of the bikes away. I ride an Eddy beacuase its a Eddy not a Pinarello look-a-like. I love my new Eddy. If they put some color into the new bikes or make it more distictive looking I would think about getting a new one. If they would make a steel frame that would be even better but since Pin doesnt i dont think you will see a steel Eddy anytime soon.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

towards the end of the year I might be in the market for an emx3. i've been to gita's site and see what your saying about the pinarello ans emx being similar. 

for me it will be between the emx3 and cannondale super 6, but I want to wait and see the 2010 super six. as of right now i'm leaning towards the emx3 (either red or blue). 

I have a 52cm leader (aluminium) that i going to build with a centaur to ride this summer. if i but the emx3 or super six it will be to replace my caad9 and leader as an everyday riding/training/racing bike.

BTW I think the best deal on the gita site is the pinarello fp2 (ultegra).


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The only thing I can say about those frames is at least they are traditional geometry. No sloping top tube to be seen. 

But they ain't doing much for me, esp. with those paint jobs. Neither is the wavy fork and seatstays. Bleh. The AXM is the only carbon frame I've ever lusted after. These new one's don't change that. 

For $4000 you can get damn close to a custom Crumpton. Those are uber-hawt!


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Very hard to beat the Ridley Noah or Wilier Le Roi and if I let my Merckx Race go it would be for one of those two I believe.


----------

